# LG G2 Display "streifen" ?



## addicTix (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

mir ist heute Morgen aufgefallen, dass wenn sehr helles Licht auf das Display des LG G2 fällt, man solche Streifen sieht... 
Das sieht aus, wie wenn man sich ein Auto kauft, in dessen Windschutzscheibe eine Heizung verbaut ist... Nur nicht so stark...
Wie gesagt, das ganze ist nur bei sehr hellem Lichteinfall auf dem Display zu sehen. Jetzt in meinem Zimmer, indem es durchschnittlich hell ist, sieht man diese gar nicht


Was ist das ? Ich meine so etwas hat irgendein "Reporter" auf dem LG Stand auf der IFA schon gesagt ( das Video gab es auf Youtube zu sehen )... Zumindest hab ich da was in Erinnerung



Zwar stört es beim normalen Betrieb eher nicht, weil man es nicht sieht, aber trotzdem würd's mich interessieren


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2013)

Ist völlig normal, hat jedes Smartphone, kommt durch den kapazitiven touchscreen.


----------



## addicTix (7. Oktober 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ist völlig normal, hat jedes Smartphone, kommt durch den kapazitiven touchscreen.


 
Gut, das beruhigt mich 
Achja, danke für die super schnelle Antwort


----------

